# Hedgehog Communication



## Braime_Kojo (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought I would start this thread since well I did not see it anywhere. There is one on behavior and some noises our hedgie friends make, but I am curious as to how you all "talk" with your hedgie-friends.

I have found that when our Kojo gets huffy, I make a soft knocking noise with my tongue that sound like tapping, and is similar to his own tapping/popping/knocking noise he makes when he is curious and content. It almost instantly calms him and he will stop huffing, and go in search of the source of the sound. We still are hesitant on picking him with our bare hands, because he is a biter and shows no signs of stopping.

What strange sounds does your hedgie make and how do you calm him when they are huffy or scared?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't make sounds, but I actually play rough with her, and she unballs instantly (on the rare occasion that she even balls up).


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

i talk to mine like i would talk to a baby. In a calm and sing songy voice and they seem to respond well to that,


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I whisper to Squiggy and stroke his quills and nose, it seems to relax him. If he balls up I hold him to my chest and just keep petting him, he usually unballs after a few seconds


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

I get rough with mine too...when and if they ball up. I normally talk to my hedgies a lot. I talk to them like they are little kids. They seem to like it. I've noticed that Isis will usually listen to me and JuJu Bee will look at me and watch me when I talk to her. I love talking to them and watching them respond.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I usually just talk to him (baby voice :lol: ) when he's huffy (waking up for example). Loki makes a lot of sounds most of them in his sleep, the chirping/chewing content sound, and sometimes he 'screams' when he's having a nightmare or something (I've only heard it 2 times now).
Also, he purrs like a cat. Sometimes when he's eating (he loves his food  ) and sometimes when I start "clicking" my tongue he purrs as well.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

When you say "play rough" what do you guys mean? ive seen that thrown around alot never got a clear cut idea of what you mean.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

For me, playing rough with my girls means to toss them back and forth between my hands when they are rolled up and don't want to unroll. They tend to open up and look at me with a "What the heck, mom?"


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

awwww  sounds funny kinda


----------



## JynxdHedgie (May 28, 2012)

When I am pulling my hedgie out of his bed, I do a sing-song kinda thing and say 'good morning my hedgie, good morning my love!' and he now seems to know it means he's getting up whether he likes it or not...


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Jynxdhedgie, I do the same thing. As I walk into Nuala's room, I start singing to her. By the time I get to her cage, she's usually waiting in her snuggle sack or igloo with her eyes open. If not, I'll continue talking/singing to her as I take her out. If she is balled up, she doesn't stay that way very long. She doesn't like to to be in a ball in my hands.


----------

